# annoying vw golf



## rookie_no9

Why is it that every VW Golf has a short rude boy in it. They think think it is the best car about. It has really been anoying me lately lol. I hate VW Golfs.


----------



## KentishTT

They are your poorer cousins :wink:


----------



## les

rookie_no9 said:


> Why is it that every VW Golf has a short rude boy in it. They think think it is the best car about. It has really been anoying me lately lol. I hate VW Golfs.


Ermmm yeah right :? What about Nova kids and Coras kids just as bad shorly? Big bore zorsts and nowt else


----------



## rookie_no9

Yeah but Vw are not a patch on Audi, Audi is in a different leauge, VW golf is so boring!


----------



## tiTTy

KentishTT said:


> They are your poorer cousins :wink:


Not that much poorer really......

You can get a TT MK1 for Â£8000 now. A golf is a TT with a different shell at the end of the day :?


----------



## ChadW

My Mum's VW Golf only has my Mum in it. :? :lol:

Get more problems from A4 Tdi or Seat drivers, but don't get me started on Buses and white vans; "they no like TT Senior". :twisted:


----------



## rookie_no9

Lol it seems im the only one who hates VW Golfs. How can they be a TT in a different shell. They are completley different!


----------



## L17MRL

VW or Audi its all the same :lol: :lol:


----------



## rookie_no9

No way, VW is not the same as Audi! Audi TT or a VW Golf humm tough choice lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

rookie_no9 said:


> Why is it that every VW Golf has a short rude boy in it. They think think it is the best car about. It has really been anoying me lately lol. I hate VW Golfs.


  I am not short or a rude boy I am the same guy when I drive my Golf as when I drive the TT :wink:


----------



## robokn

Andy what's a "gey" spelling mistake :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rookie_no9

Ok, sorry VW Golf lovers, why dont you trade your Audi TT in and get a lovely VW golf lol


----------



## dogsoldier20

rookie_no9 said:


> No way, VW is not the same as Audi! Audi TT or a VW Golf humm tough choice lol


The MK1 TT was based on the MK4 Golf, fact.

Audi VW are the same family. Ever heared of VAG ?

And just for the record, the Golf has always been a great car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

robokn said:


> Andy what's a "gey" spelling mistake :lol: :lol: :lol:


     :wink: :wink: [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

rookie_no9 said:


> Ok, sorry VW Golf lovers, why dont you trade your Audi TT in and get a lovely VW golf lol


Why not one of each


----------



## rookie_no9

I really cant see it but everyone has there opinion, really dont understand how you can say a VW golf is the same as a TT, i would never be seen in a VW golf.


----------



## p1tse

the mk4 share the same platform.

ok,it doesn't have the sleek shape of the tt, nor the 225 engineor quattro, but it's not a bad car.

you need some mk4 bits on your car ;-)
R32 arbs.


----------



## JAAYDE

YELLOW_TT said:


> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every VW Golf has a short rude boy in it. They think think it is the best car about. It has really been anoying me lately lol. I hate VW Golfs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not short or a rude boy I am the same guy when I drive my Golf as when I drive the TT :wink:
Click to expand...

 With you on this one Andy, mind you it does handle like a wounded elephant :roll:


----------



## jutty

remove the TT shell and by magic you can see a Mk4 golf :roll:

i really like the Golf anniversary and if i have to sale the TT when i move maybe in the next year, thats what me and the misses will get 8)


----------



## dogsoldier20

rookie_no9 said:


> I really cant see it but everyone has there opinion, really dont understand how you can say a VW golf is the same as a TT, i would never be seen in a VW golf.


They are built on the same platform using a lot of the same components.

As Jeremy Clarkson once said........ the tt is just a Golf in a frilly frock.


----------



## rookie_no9

The TT is one of the best looking cars on the road, i just think it is gorgeous design and the interior to match, What VW comes anywere close?


----------



## qooqiiu

The EOS is a very nice thing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Golf mk4 r32 and Anniversary are also lovely looking cars IMOP come along to GTI Inters and you will see some fantastic VWs and a not bad yellow TT :wink:


----------



## rookie_no9

It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.


----------



## Silversea

rookie_no9 said:


> Yeah but Vw are not a patch on Audi, Audi is in a different leauge, VW golf is so boring!


Who are you trying to kid??? Audi is far from perfect.....:? 
The Golf's a great car..... (I have 3 of them :-* )


----------



## tiTTy

rookie_no9 said:


> It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.


That wasn't your point though. You called Golf owners ''poorer cousins''

I wish some guys would get over themselves, the TT is a lovely car, but it ain't no Porsche or Aston (and even then you sound like a fool bragging and knocking other people) its a car that can be purchased for Â£7500 - Â£14000

Its got exactly the same chassis as the Golf, same engine, same gearbox etc etc

Maybe some guys need to get family in the back? God knows why the put seats in the back of the TT.......unless you are one of the really rich TT owners and could afford the TT QS :roll: :roll:


----------



## p1tse

agree with about the mk4 anni is a nice example
and if i need more space and save a bit of cash would like a tdi version

although the mk5 is growing on me


----------



## rookie_no9

Chill now, abit protective over the VW, maybe you got the wrong car! iv drove the VW golf and i didnt like it and i think the TT is in another leauge. My opinion, case closed!!!!!


----------



## wayside

VAG = VW Audi Group....... There's nothing wrong with Golfs, only with some drivers. Saxos, they are the worst culprits...!


----------



## cheety

rookie_no9 said:


> Why is it that every VW Golf has a short rude boy in it. They think think it is the best car about. It has really been anoying me lately lol. I hate VW Golfs.


I know EXACTLY what u mean.....1 of them pulled out in front of my Civic Type R, forced me into a hedge and yeah...u guessed......looks like i cant claim off his insurance cos i didnt actually hit him.
I WISH I HAD!!!!!!


----------



## rookie_no9

Am i in the wrong forum, is this VW Golf forum hahahahaha. Yeah saxos are the worst of them all. I Prefered the ford fiesta zetec S mark 5 to the golf.


----------



## peterc

dogsoldier20 said:


> And just for the record, the Golf has always been a great car.


Hang on Golfs are the anti-christ of motoring!! The TDI double so :evil:


----------



## rookie_no9

Is this someone who agrees with me? lol


----------



## peterc

Damn right Golfs are for people that have given up on driving and still believe the hype left over from the 1980's GTi

The mother in law spent years harping on about VW golfs then I wandered off and bought a SAAB for half the price of the car she wanted to buy and took her for a drive silence for the first time ever 8)

Golf = heard


----------



## dogsoldier20

peterc said:


> Damn right Golfs are for people that have given up on driving and still believe the hype left over from the 1980's GTi
> 
> The mother in law spent years harping on about VW golfs then I wandered off and bought a SAAB for half the price of the car she wanted to buy and took her for a drive silence for the first time ever 8)
> 
> Golf = heard


Mate, stop kidding yourself, you drive a golf in a different skin, so do I.

this is another one of those pointless threads going nowhere.

Boring.


----------



## rik-e

I've never been one for liking the golf but my mate has a black R32 (mk4) and has done a few bits to it and it is a really nice car.

The interior isn't anywhere near as nice as the TT IMO but the exterior looks so nice.

btw he is a short, shaven head rude boy :lol:


----------



## rookie_no9

Finally, someone with taste lol yeh they are so boring, amagine waking up to that every morning lol


----------



## chris171280

Can't you just tell the price of MK1 TT's is on the decline, Threads like this say it all!

:roll:


----------



## rookie_no9

you are saying this is pointless but its got a big response. My TT is nothing like a golf. ppl with golfs have to modify it to make it acceptable.


----------



## rookie_no9

Thanks rik e, short, shaven head rude boy, that is a typical VW golf driver hahahaha


----------



## Toshiba

Golfs are shocking, couldn't agree more. You get them on the NHS to help with insomnia. 10mins behind the wheel is enough to make anyone drop off. I'd rather drive a nova with a wide boy zort. :?


----------



## jutty

rookie_no9 said:


> you are saying this is pointless but its got a big response. My TT is nothing like a golf. ppl with golfs have to modify it to make it acceptable.


your driving a golf with a fancy shell on it....quicker you realise the better!! :evil:

im leaving this stupid thread now :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## dogsoldier20

jutty said:


> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are saying this is pointless but its got a big response. My TT is nothing like a golf. ppl with golfs have to modify it to make it acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> your driving a golf with a fancy shell on it....quicker you realise the better!! :evil:
> 
> im leaving this stupid thread now :evil: :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

Im with you. they need to stop kidding themselves. HaHa.


----------



## rookie_no9

hahahaha how true mate, id rather drive my old Zetec S. I think we should start a campain to get VW Golf off the road hahahaha


----------



## Stub

I love golfs


----------



## rookie_no9

get one then, god knows why you would do that, i thought TT owners would have good taste


----------



## rookie_no9

The TT is nothing like a golf!!!


----------



## Juber

Oh deer not another one of these posts. :roll:

I like em infact i love Golfs.

Iv seen chavs in M3's, Merc's, TT's to Corsa's, Saxos etc etc. Just because you see some one in X car doesnt meake it a pikey car does it :wink:

Any way im a lover of all modified cars, even saxos, i apprecieate people who put time and effort into their pride and joy, if it looks hsit then let it be, not my problem as its the owners decision and if they are happy thats all that matters.


----------



## Dotti

I'll get me modded Robin Reliant out especially for you Jubie :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Hark

Juber said:


> Oh deer not another one of these posts. :roll:
> 
> I like em infact i love Golfs.
> 
> Iv seen chavs in M3's, Merc's, TT's to Corsa's, Saxos etc etc. Just because you see some one in X car doesnt meake it a pikey car does it :wink:
> 
> Any way im a lover of all modified cars, even saxos, i apprecieate people who put time and effort into their pride and joy, if it looks hsit then let it be, not my problem as its the owners decision and if they are happy thats all that matters.


Gd post


----------



## chris171280

rookie_no9 said:


> The TT is nothing like a golf!!!


Just goes to show you know nothing about the TT, how long have you owned it?


----------



## rookie_no9

Can all the VW GOLF owners please get of the forum please!!! hahahahaha


----------



## chris171280

How about we get rid of all the Chavs too :lol:


----------



## rookie_no9

Yeh can all the VW golf onwers get out please, no chavs are allowed lol ppl are so protective over the VW GOLF


----------



## Dotti

The TT is a scoda :lol:


----------



## markTT225

wayside said:


> VAG = VW Audi Group....... There's nothing wrong with Golfs, only with some drivers. Saxos, they are the worst culprits...!


I hate being a pedant, but VAG does not stand for VW Audi Group. It stands for Volkswagen AG (Aktiengesellschaft = Corporation).



Oh, and I think Golfs are great little cars. I still hanker after a nice little un-molested Mk1 GTi


----------



## chris171280

chris171280 said:


> How about we get rid of all the Chavs too :lol:





rookie_no9 said:


> Yeh can all the VW golf onwers get out please, no chavs are allowed lol ppl are so protective over the VW GOLF


When I said Chav, I was talking about YOU!

:lol:

How does it go............

hahahahaha?


----------



## peterc

Dotti said:


> The TT is a scoda :lol:


Don't give them Ideas above their station :lol:

I can still remember why skodas had rear heated windscreens :lol:


----------



## rookie_no9

TT is a scoda, we got some rite clever ones here aint we lol :lol:


----------



## Dotti

rookie_no9 said:


> TT is a scoda, we got some rite clever ones here aint we lol :lol:


Look closely at some of the features! :lol: See any resemblences?  :wink: :wink:


----------



## rookie_no9

I no were, u know nothing about me. The VW golf is driven by chavs, 90% seen on the road


----------



## chris171280

rookie_no9 said:


> I no were, u know nothing about me. The VW golf is driven by chavs, 90% seen on the road


I know enough believe me :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

rookie_no9 said:


> Can all the VW GOLF owners please get of the forum please!!! hahahahaha


What if you own both :? should I staty or should I go now :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt

markTT225 said:


> wayside said:
> 
> 
> 
> VAG = VW Audi Group....... There's nothing wrong with Golfs, only with some drivers. Saxos, they are the worst culprits...!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate being a pedant, but VAG does not stand for VW Audi Group. It stands for Volkswagen AG (Aktiengesellschaft = Corporation).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think Golfs are great little cars. I still hanker after a nice little un-molested Mk1 GTi
Click to expand...

I had a lovely red one in my youth 8) cracking little car  handled excellent and was quick at that time 

i still like the r32 a very nice all round package  handling.. a bit of power and they sound lovely 

Tom.


----------



## Dotti

taylormade-tt said:


> I had a lovely red one in my youth 8) Tom.


Your showing your age .. tum ti tum ti tum  :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt

Dotti said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lovely red one in my youth 8) Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your showing your age .. tum ti tum ti tum  :wink:
Click to expand...

 

 yup not young chap no more dotti  ....I still have a little bit of life left in me i think...well at weekend anyways :lol:  :wink:

Tom.


----------



## Dotti

taylormade-tt said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lovely red one in my youth 8) Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your showing your age .. tum ti tum ti tum  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yup not young chap no more dotti  ....I still have a little bit of life left in me i think...well at weekend anyways :lol:  :wink:
> 
> Tom.
Click to expand...

I remember the white ones  :wink:


----------



## TalibEstates

rookie_no9 said:


> I no were, u know nothing about me. The VW golf is driven by chavs, 90% seen on the road


Listen up mate, u should know some history first in the early 90â€™s Audi was in BIG financial crisis so VW bought them and THANKS to the sales of GOLFS managed to fund the Audi ventureâ€¦so b4 u slate of VW Golfâ€™s u should be Thanking them for 1. Not only shearing the car
2. for sealing loads to GOLF's make VW profitable

I have only owned Audi since I was 18 from A4 T Sports, S4 to Mk1 TT225 so I do like Audi but FACTS r FACTSâ€¦â€¦
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE

It's a shame when people brand cars, i'm with Juber on this everyone has different taste.. I think a TVR sagaris is beautiful but thats my opinion and i don't force it upon others.. When i bought a TT the so solid guys used to drive them about and it involved in shooting and so forth and felt a bit like an end(wannabe) being black and driving a blacked out TT at that moment in time. The TT track record is not so prestige as you think ! I have a golf and think it not a bad car.. Creaks less than my TT..


----------



## Juber

rookie_no9 said:


> I no were, u know nothing about me. The VW golf is driven by chavs, 90% seen on the road


Im a chav whats your problem?


----------



## daveangel09

VW Golf GTI MK2 run out edition.... My favorite car ever.


----------



## uioppi

Someone have got beaten by golf. 

Im thinking to buy Mk1 cabriolet golf and i'll change some bits in it. That includes one APX engine. 

Here we have one already done in my other favorite forum.
http://www.audiclub.fi/audifinns/attach ... 1205844967
http://www.audiclub.fi/audifinns/attach ... 1205845030
http://www.audiclub.fi/audifinns/attach ... 1205845006


----------



## rookie_no9

Seems like i hit a nerve with this forum. VW golfs are the dullest most boring cars. Ppl keep coming up with thesefacts, it means nothing to me, An Audi TT is in a different leauge. The golf looks horrible, has horrible interior, has horrible wheels, its a hatch back, nothing like the TT. Yeh they look have decent when you spend silly money on mods but you shouldnt have to do that.


----------



## Silversea

rookie_no9 said:


> its a hatch back, nothing like the TT. Yeh .


LOL :lol: Are you partially sighted by any chance???? :?


----------



## uioppi




----------



## tiTTy

I don't think anyone here is saying they favour the Golf over the TT, just trying to make the point that a certain person on here is a snobbish fool, despite driving a car that is very averagely priced. Even an ugly, second hand and basic 1 series BMW is more money.

Crazy to think there is a person thats so simple he makes comments against the Golf and that doesn't even realise the TT is based on the Golf.


----------



## tiTTy

uioppi said:


>


Brilliant


----------



## chris171280

tiTTy said:


> I don't think anyone here is saying they favour the Golf over the TT, just trying to make the point that a certain person on here is a snobbish fool, despite driving a car that is very averagely priced. Even an ugly, second hand and basic 1 series BMW is more money.
> 
> Crazy to think there is a person thats so simple he makes comments against the Golf and that doesn't even realise the TT is based on the Golf.


Very well put :!:

MK1 prices are on the decline, so everyone should expect more drivel like this, as more and more TT's fall into the hands of dim witted idiots, who until now have not been able to afford one!


----------



## RickyTT

Thought the TT was based on the old A3 chassis, which as far as I am aware is based on the Mk3 golf chassis - not Mk4 - I'm sure someone can confirm this?

Just for the record - I don't think theres anything wrong with golfs as a car by themselves - as the advert states its a car, not an image status. However - a friend has a 2003 mk4 1.8T and when I sit in it, It feels really shoddy compared to the TT and even the 98 A3 T sport I used to have. The gear linkage is horrible - driving position doesn't feel as comfortable and the whole thing doesn't fit together as well.


----------



## ADB

dogsoldier20 said:


> The MK1 TT was based on the MK4 Golf, fact.
> 
> Audi VW are the same family. Ever heared of VAG ?
> 
> And just for the record, the Golf has always been a great car.


I agree the golf is a good car, the problem is there are a lot of owners who are just not.

Just a short insight into my perception of Golf drivers - On three occasions when I have stopped at motorway services for a break I have been approached by Golf drivers parked close to the entrance trying to sell me stuff - I am sure we have all seen them, a couple of wide boys in cheap suits & a Mk4 Golf GTI with various '_styling enhancements_'


> We have just finished an exhibition and have some stuff left over that you might be interested in


 or some other ficticious story.

Unfortunately when this happens a few times and all these dodgy people are in Golfs it sort of sets the tone :roll:

Andy


----------



## tiTTy

> I agree the golf is a good car, the problem is there are a lot of owners who are just not.


The ironic thing is, it was TT owner that started this pathetic discussion in the first place, slating Golf's and their owners........does that not make him as bad if not worse?? :?


----------



## Juber

rookie_no9 said:


> Seems like i hit a nerve with this forum. VW golfs are the dullest most boring cars. Ppl keep coming up with thesefacts, it means nothing to me, An Audi TT is in a different leauge. The golf looks horrible, has horrible interior, has horrible wheels, its a hatch back, nothing like the TT. Yeh they look have decent when you spend silly money on mods but you shouldnt have to do that.


dude tt isnt that special :roll:


----------



## rookie_no9

Well, you say its a stupid forum, why are you all getting involved. The TT is getting lower in price because they are getting older, They are Â£32000 new. Im am really surprised that the TT owners on here are slating the TT. What other car on the market would you get? obviously apart from the carrera's and that type of class. Oh yeh, VW GOLF lol


----------



## tiTTy

> carrera's and that type of class


I think someone sprayed a little bullshit


----------



## NaughTTy

rookie_no9 said:


> Well, you say its a stupid forum, why are you all getting involved. The TT is getting lower in price because they are getting older, They are Â£32000 new. Im am really surprised that the TT owners on here are slating the TT. What other car on the market would you get? obviously apart from the carrera's and that type of class. Oh yeh, VW GOLF lol


I think you're missing the point (again). No one is slating the TT. They are just stating fact - The MK1 TT is built on the same platform and basically shares the same engine as the MK4 Golf, Skoda Fabia, Seat Leon & Audi A3. So you getting so upset about Golf owners, when they are driving essentially the same car in a different shell - that's why the TT (underneath) is nothing special these days. Yes, maybe it was when it first arrived on the scene (in looks), but it's way more accessible now, so the average owner is probably not much different to your average Golf owner.

When you say that they are Â£32K new - you aren't referring to the same car - you're talking about the MKII. Different ball game. :roll:

P.S. I still love my TT


----------



## qooqiiu

NaughTTy said:


> When you say that they are Â£32K new -


He must be referring to the V6 roadster with a couple of options..

The mk 5 golf gti and r32 are both really solid reliable fast- ish classy cars.


----------



## rookie_no9

Ok everyone is allowed there opinion, the Audi TT is is a TT and only a TT.


----------



## ChadW

tiTTy said:


> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't your point though. You called Golf owners ''poorer cousins''
> 
> I wish some guys would get over themselves, the TT is a lovely car, but it ain't no Porsche or Aston (and even then you sound like a fool bragging and knocking other people) its a car that can be purchased for Â£7500 - Â£14000
> 
> Its got exactly the same chassis as the Golf, same engine, same gearbox etc etc
> 
> Maybe some guys need to get family in the back? God knows why the put seats in the back of the TT.......unless you are one of the really rich TT owners and could afford the TT QS :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Not totally true mate, the TT used only 30% of the Golf chasis used at the time.

The Audi 1.8T was 20v VW used 16v 1.8Ts at the time. Not sure about the gearbox though but with a diffrent engine and chasis and being six speed I would imagine that would be different to a Golf 16v engine 5 speed box surely. :roll:


----------



## jutty

ChadW said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't your point though. You called Golf owners ''poorer cousins''
> 
> I wish some guys would get over themselves, the TT is a lovely car, but it ain't no Porsche or Aston (and even then you sound like a fool bragging and knocking other people) its a car that can be purchased for Â£7500 - Â£14000
> 
> Its got exactly the same chassis as the Golf, same engine, same gearbox etc etc
> 
> Maybe some guys need to get family in the back? God knows why the put seats in the back of the TT.......unless you are one of the really rich TT owners and could afford the TT QS :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not totally true mate, the TT used only 30% of the Golf chasis used at the time.
> 
> The Audi 1.8T was 20v VW used 16v 1.8Ts at the time. Not sure about the gearbox though but with a diffrent engine and chasis and being six speed I would imagine that would be different to a Golf 16v engine 5 speed box surely. :roll:
Click to expand...

Mk 4 Gti was 20V


----------



## ChadW

Yeah but when the TT was relesaed the VW Golf was 16v mate (well sure someone said here it was the mk3 chasis used). What I am saying here is that when the car was first built a TT was more differnent when compared to the Golf at the time thats all really. Just putting it into perspective. You could now say that cause VW created the DSG that VW Golf DSG drivers look down on Audi owners? :lol:


----------



## jutty

ChadW said:


> Yeah but when the TT was relesaed the VW Golf was 16v mate (well sure someone said here it was the mk3 chasis used). What I am saying here is that when the car was first built a TT was more differnent when compared to the Golf at the time thats all really. Just putting it into perspective. You could now say that cause VW created the DSG that VW Golf DSG drivers look down on Audi owners? :lol:


Mk 4 and that was a 20 V turbo


----------



## sean.ui

jutty said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but when the TT was relesaed the VW Golf was 16v mate (well sure someone said here it was the mk3 chasis used). What I am saying here is that when the car was first built a TT was more differnent when compared to the Golf at the time thats all really. Just putting it into perspective. You could now say that cause VW created the DSG that VW Golf DSG drivers look down on Audi owners? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 4 and that was a 20 V turbo
Click to expand...

I think there were some early 1.8 16v Mk4 GTI's - circa 1998 (don't quote me cause I'm not interested enough to google it :wink: ).

Regardless, (as you rightly say) 99% of Mk4 GTI's are 20vT - exactly the same engine as the 180bhp TT - only difference being the mapping (both map to approx 212 - 215bhp).

The 225 has a bigger turbo and extra intercooler but essentially the same engine.

Wrt the chassis - the main difference between TT Mk4 GTI is the fact the Mk4 has a solid rear axle - but that aside there are a large amount of similar components and the Mk4 4-motion is even more closely related.

The Mk4 R32 is actually a better drivers car than the TT (hands down) - AFAIK it's fulltime 4wd (4motion system) which is a lot better than the way the TT can shift power to the rear mid bend.

@Rookie_no9 - you clearly know very little about what you're talking about - I suspect you're just a wind up merchant (good job you're doing on that score :wink: ) and to be honest when the price in Ireland drops low enough for idiots like you to buy a TT I'd have to consider moving on to something you outside your price range. Lucky for me the TT is still "reasonably" pricey over here


----------



## p1tse

not caught up on this topic since last night, but 10 pages so far


----------



## rookie_no9

HAHAHAHA :lol: you really think you know it all, ok mate, you crack on!


----------



## Juber

rookie_no9 said:


> HAHAHAHA :lol: you really think you know it all, ok mate, you crack on!


He certainly knows more than you 

Give up dude, youre getting drilled hard here!


----------



## TTmarlin

rookie_no9 said:


> HAHAHAHA :lol: you really think you know it all, ok mate, you crack on!


what an uneducated tit you are, let face it you know FOOK all about your TT, 
Dont you know its floorpan and engine block, gearboxes, suspension arms, suspension strut are all VW GOLF.....?????

Look at the exterior Door handles on your TT, 
look at the Door handles on a MK4 GOLF, the Same part!!!

Your driving a GOLF, but assured the Golf has been a ground breaking car since it first came out in 1974/1975.

amongst its claim to fame are that;

it was the first 'HOT' hatchback, the golf was the first GTI
it was the first 'Diesel' hatchback, then later the first hatch to have TDI technology

And guess what?? Jeremy Clarkson voted the NEW golf GTI as one of the best cars to own


----------



## keithM

i love the golf Mk 1 gti

the rest of the models, i am not all that bothered about

bring it back!


----------



## rookie_no9

Shut up TT MARLIN, you sound like a twat!!!!


----------



## uioppi




----------



## sean.ui

rookie_no9 said:


> Shut up TT MARLIN, you sound like a twat!!!!


You're certainly know how to rub people the wrong way :evil: Good luck getting constructive advice going forward. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## tiTTy

ChadW said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't your point though. You called Golf owners ''poorer cousins''
> 
> I wish some guys would get over themselves, the TT is a lovely car, but it ain't no Porsche or Aston (and even then you sound like a fool bragging and knocking other people) its a car that can be purchased for Â£7500 - Â£14000
> 
> Its got exactly the same chassis as the Golf, same engine, same gearbox etc etc
> 
> Maybe some guys need to get family in the back? God knows why the put seats in the back of the TT.......unless you are one of the really rich TT owners and could afford the TT QS :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not totally true mate, the TT used only 30% of the Golf chasis used at the time.
> 
> The Audi 1.8T was 20v VW used 16v 1.8Ts at the time. Not sure about the gearbox though but with a diffrent engine and chasis and being six speed I would imagine that would be different to a Golf 16v engine 5 speed box surely. :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm afraid you wrong.

The Front wheel drive chassis is the same as the front wheel drive TT.

The R32 chassis is the same as the Quattro chassis......

The 20V 1.8T was used in the VW Golf before it touched a TT.


----------



## chris171280

rookie_no9 said:


> Shut up TT MARLIN, you sound like a twat!!!!


I think all the normal people here know who the twat is mate! And if you are to thick to work it out, heres a hint, its YOU 

I actually feel sorry for you


----------



## Fashling

OK, just to get back onto the original thread and to try and return some order....Golf drivers in my experience in Italy are probably the worst and most dangerous on the roads...

It seems obligatory that to drive your Golf you must:*

Drive at high speed - everywhere - with your left arm as straight as possible to allow the holding of the steering wheel at the top dead center

Position yourself on the seat so that almost all of your body is in the center of the carwhen viewed from behind

Move the entire car onto the other side of the road (so not to upset the rule above) when looking for the most dangerous place to overtake

Your left hand must be occupied with a mobile phone

If you can see a line of cars ahead and there is a blind bend approaching - you MUST overtake

You MUST overtake every car on the road - regardless of make and model of the other vehicles and weather conditions

Remember that you are the most important thing on the road

Remember that you have the most powerful car on the road

You have the widest car on the road and therefore parking in one designated space is not possible

But most importantly, you are a Hero and therefore indestructible and immune from all traffic laws, and you DO own the road

*Along with BMW 316/318's, Alfa 147's, Polo's, Smart's and A Class Mercs who all have to abide by the same rules as above


----------



## Silversea

sean.ui said:


> Mk 4 and that was a 20 V turbo.
> 
> I think there were some early 1.8 16v Mk4 GTI's - circa 1998 (don't quote me cause I'm not interested enough to google it :wink: ).
> 
> AFAIK it's fulltime 4wd (4motion system) which is a lot better than the way the TT can shift power to the rear mid bend.


The early Mk4 GTi's were 1.8 20v (non-turbo 125hp), this got canned due to the lack of torque and poor fuel consumption and replaced with a 2.0 8valve engine. (not much better!  ).

The 4Motion system is exactly the same as the "Quattro" system used on the TT / S3. They are all generation 1 Haldex systems.


----------



## jutty

Silversea said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 4 and that was a 20 V turbo.
> 
> I think there were some early 1.8 16v Mk4 GTI's - circa 1998 (don't quote me cause I'm not interested enough to google it :wink: ).
> 
> AFAIK it's fulltime 4wd (4motion system) which is a lot better than the way the TT can shift power to the rear mid bend.
> 
> 
> 
> The early Mk4 GTi's were 1.8 20v (non-turbo 125hp), this got canned due to the lack of torque and poor fuel consumption and replaced with a 2.0 8valve engine. (not much better!  ).
> 
> The 4Motion system is exactly the same as the "Quattro" system used on the TT / S3. They are all generation 1 Haldex systems.
Click to expand...

yeah they were but whats being compared is the golf GTi 20V which was out at the same time as the TT was released which is the 20v they have the same engine bar a few engine tweaks etc..


----------



## JuJu

The TT is little better than any other car I have owned, it's certainly no better made or drives any better than any oother 4x4 (non off roader).

Unfortunatly the TT attracts it's own breed of cock just like any other car does (not that I am calling any one here a cock, but you know what I'm saying).


----------



## Silversea

JuJu said:


> not that I am calling any one here a cock, but you know what I'm saying.


Oh yes JuJu, I think we know exactly what you're saying!!!  
:wink:


----------



## rookie_no9

Fashling, thank you very much, you hit the nail on the head! What is it with some ppl on here getting all abusive, That must say alot about you. Just because i dont like the VW Golf!


----------



## ChadW

tiTTy said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rookie_no9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be me, just really dont like VW golfs and when they modify them, thy look worse and tacky.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't your point though. You called Golf owners ''poorer cousins''
> 
> I wish some guys would get over themselves, the TT is a lovely car, but it ain't no Porsche or Aston (and even then you sound like a fool bragging and knocking other people) its a car that can be purchased for Â£7500 - Â£14000
> 
> Its got exactly the same chassis as the Golf, same engine, same gearbox etc etc
> 
> Maybe some guys need to get family in the back? God knows why the put seats in the back of the TT.......unless you are one of the really rich TT owners and could afford the TT QS :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not totally true mate, the TT used only 30% of the Golf chasis used at the time.
> 
> The Audi 1.8T was 20v VW used 16v 1.8Ts at the time. Not sure about the gearbox though but with a diffrent engine and chasis and being six speed I would imagine that would be different to a Golf 16v engine 5 speed box surely. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid you wrong.
> 
> The Front wheel drive chassis is the same as the front wheel drive TT.
> 
> The R32 chassis is the same as the Quattro chassis......
> 
> The 20V 1.8T was used in the VW Golf before it touched a TT.
Click to expand...

The R32 was not made when the TT was put on the production line back in 98/99 though was it mate? The quattro chasis at the time used 30% of the Golf chasis AT THAT TIME.

Stand corrected on the engine although Audi created the 5v tech not VW afair well according to my old Audi A3 brochure from 2001 it did.

Ho hum. :roll:


----------



## rookie_no9

Well well well, there are alot of different opinons on this one, Some ppl are basically saying the TT is a golf and then one or two are saying its not made from the VW golf design.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I think the OP got what he wanted


----------



## Dundee tt

9rookie_no9"] Ok, sorry VW Golf lovers, why dont you trade your Audi TT in and get a lovely VW golf lol

I did !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie_no9

Lol why would you do that!The TT is so much better in so many ways. Looks, interior etc


----------



## TTmarlin

rookie_no9 said:


> Lol why would you do that!The TT is so much better in so many ways. Looks, interior etc


Rookie your an ass and a prue thoroughbred Ass. you know absolutely nothing when it comes to TT's. Hope you have other talents to get you through life.


----------



## DROMENGRO

Had Vr6 & nR32..............loved'em built on same spec as tt...................ssssstill prefer for less Â£supra 600bhp


----------



## Dundee tt

rookie_no9 said:


> Lol why would you do that!The TT is so much better in so many ways. Looks, interior etc


Because I felt like it!!!!!!
Why are you such a PRAT ?

P.S. This is the only reply you shall get from me.

What a tosser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie_no9

Whata bunch of pricks you are, i know all i need to know about an Audi TT thanks, i got one and i drive it, if i dont like a vw golf, i dont like it, deal with it, there is to many arragant ppl in here, Its a shame, just cos you have an opinion.


----------



## chris171280

rookie_no9 said:


> Whata bunch of pricks you are, i know all i need to know about an Audi TT thanks, i got one and i drive it, if i dont like a vw golf, i dont like it, deal with it, there is to many arragant ppl in here, Its a shame, just cos you have an opinion.


[smiley=stop.gif] You are making me feel [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Any tell me how to unsubscribe to a thread, i'm bored now!


----------



## Hev

rookie_no9 said:


> Whata bunch of pricks you are, i know all i need to know about an Audi TT thanks, i got one and i drive it, if i dont like a vw golf, i dont like it, deal with it, there is to many arragant ppl in here, Its a shame, just cos you have an opinion.


I think the point is that _you_ have come across as arrogant in your posts. You have lit the touch-paper and stood back.

For what it is worth, phope bought an white Edition 30 after having a MK1. I gave him sooooo much stick for getting rid of the TT (I sure as hell would only change mine for another TT - but then again, I'm just stubborn). Now the Goof is gone and a MK2 and A4 grace our drive............there was nothing wrong with the Goof (he just liked the colour of the MK2 :roll, it was a brill car to drive.......but then again, the V6 MK2 is :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x

disclaimer: no insult to Goof's or their drivers intended


----------



## KentishTT

I don't like VW Golfs either and I'd never dream of driving such a terrible car.

Just kidding!

I like my TT even though it is a Golf in a pretty frock - it's a fast one though and it looks great so who really cares!


----------



## elliotward

i love it like one of those cheesy american programs " when boys get behind a computer and go wild" all arguing about a car hahaha


----------



## JuJu

Golf - TT ..................... same car really!


----------



## rookie_no9

Ok i give up, getting bored.


----------



## elliotward

i will never give up AHHHH THOSE GOLFS RAR RAR RAR hahaha


----------



## ResB

Well I've owned a fair few and think they are great cars. In fact a number of Golf's that I've owned knocked spots off my V6 TT I had, in fact the latest MkV GTI is hard to fault to be honest.

Each to their own though.


----------



## kmpowell

What else can we expect from sombody who lists their interests as GYM GYM GYM

...which wouldn't be too bad on it's own, but then you see their email address...

[email protected]


----------



## Neil

ResB said:


> I had, in fact the latest MkV GTI is hard to fault to be honest.


Agreed. Ours is great


----------



## ResB

kmpowell said:


> What else can we expect from sombody who lists their interests as GYM GYM GYM
> 
> ...which wouldn't be too bad on it's own, but then you see their email address...
> 
> [email protected]


I'm sorry but I can't stop laughing my t*ts off...lol


----------



## garyc

So it's all come down to this level of posting and debate?


----------



## NaughTTy

garyc said:


> So it's all come down to this level of posting and debate?


Nope - it's got much worse than this Gary :? :lol:


----------



## garyc

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all come down to this level of posting and debate?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - it's got much worse than this Gary :? :lol:
Click to expand...

<<Sigh>>


----------



## penfold

Now I have the TT every Golf driver wants a race. [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------

